# What are these orange things?



## JDR3366 (Aug 31, 2021)

I was preparing a few Anubias Nana Petite plants for my aquarium. The first two I opened had these orange beads in the rock wool. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

It looks like osmocote fertilizer.


----------



## JDR3366 (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks,


----------



## ldave66 (Sep 22, 2021)

Fertilizer


----------

